# New Serra...



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Just got this guy...anyone want to take a shot at it?
He's about 4"...

Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus.
> [snapback]1099133[/snapback]​


Yessssss!









Thanks Frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete.


----------

